# IT'S HERE! THE WF TOP 100 SONGS NOMINATIONS THREAD!



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 1, 2019)

Okay, so the WF top 100 albums idea was a dud.  So, what does Musty do when he gets drunk on chocolate milk? Well, why not start a WF top 100 songs thread? 

Well, why not? I know most of you have to have your favorite songs out there. Did you ever wonder how your favorite songs rate with the rest of our WF family? Okay, maybe you don’t, but I do, because I’m curious that way. :icon_cheesygrin:

The idea is to collect as many ballots as possible either by posting in this thread or by PM, and we’ll post the final top 100 on New Year’s Eve.

So, how do we do this? It’s simple, you post your favorite ten songs, in order from one to ten. Your top song will be worth ten points, your second favorite song, nine points, and so on.  Only one top ten per customer, any extra ballots from the same member will be ignored so as to be fair to everyone.

So post your ballot on this thread or PM your ballot to either me or Trollheart

The deadline to get your ballots in will be at 11:59 PM GMT on December 15, 2019 so as to give us time to tally the votes. The final top 100 list will be posted on December 31, 2019.

So get those ballots in and see how your favorite songs fare on the WF Top 100. 

* Tiebreaker methods have yet to be determined but the primary tiebreaker will likely be determined by a major music site that ranks songs. Trollheart and I will duke this one out


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 1, 2019)

*Standard ballot template...


1. (10 pts)
2. (9 pts)
3. (8 pts)
4. (7 pts)
5. (6 pts)
6. (5 pts)
7. (4 pts)
8. (3 pts)
9. (2 pts)
10 (1 pt)


** You can list honorable mentions if you want, but they won't count in the final tallies except perhaps for tiebreaker purposes.


----------



## BadHouses (Nov 1, 2019)

This is gonna be tough.  I'm looking forward to making an attempt.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 1, 2019)

Better hurry up; you only have a month and a half :lol:

Same general rules apply, one artist per top ten. If someone was in a band (or bands) and/or was a solo act, that can count as multiple artists. Good luck


----------



## PiP (Nov 2, 2019)

Okay, I've got to listen to a lot of music to decide so I'll start my list here. I'll gradually add to to the list then put them in order later.

*Forever Autumn / Thunderchild.(Justin Hayward)The War Of The Worlds in concert-Jeff Wayne*

*#4 The Beatles - Yesterday*

*#3 Katie Melua - Spider's Web*

*#5 Madonna - Frozen (Official Music Video)

**#10 The Sound of Silence Original Version from 1964

**#7 John Denver - Sunshine On My Shoulders (Official Audio)

**#8 Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight LIVE HD

**#1 Fleetwood Mac ~ Albatross (HQ)

**#2 I heard it through the grapevine - Creedence*

*That'll Be The Day - The Buddy Holly*

*#9 Ritchie Valens - La Bamba

**#6 Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues*


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi, Sustrai. I'm guessing you're a Jefferson Airplane fan? You should start a journal in our Artists and Genres sub-forum. We could use some fresh blood. 

Anyway, welcome.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 3, 2019)

I love the San Francisco sound. I actually visited San Francisco in 1997 just to see what Haight-Ashbury looked like. I like Airplane and the Dead too plus Quicksilver, Janis Joplin, the usual suspects basically. I'd love to hear your take on that period.


----------



## midnightpoet (Nov 3, 2019)

This is hard, Musty.  I started with 25 but not really sure if I liked one of them over the other.  The poet in me loves lyrics, and the writer in me loves stories.

1.Judy Collins - Farewell to Tarwathie (with the singing whales in the background)
2.Crosby, Stills and Nash - Southern Cross
3.Paul Simon - The Boxer
4.Nina Simon - House of the Rising Sun 
5.Ian Tyson - Navajo Rug
6.Willie Nelson - Lonely Street
7.Richard Thompson - 1952 Vincent Black Lighting
8.Robert Earl Keen - The Road Goes on Forever
9.Roberta Flack - The First Time I Ever Saw Your Face
10.Ed Bruce - The last Cowboy Song

Followed by (in no particular order)
Buddy Holly - Peggy Sue
Steve Earle - Copperhead Road
Tom Russell - Tonight We Ride
Charlie Robison - My Hometown
Marc Cohn - Walking in Memphis
James McMurtry - See the Elephant
Chuck Berry - Roll Over, Beethoven
Harry Belafonte - Island in the Sun

CCR - Bad Moon Rising
Janice Joplin - Me & Bobby McGee
MIdnight Special - Leadbelly
Lyle Lovett - Church
Del Shannon - Runaway

Note: on #1, it was more the experience; an outdoor concert, first date with my future wife, Judy Blue Eyes voice,  it was magic.  (Okay, it was the romantic in me)


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 3, 2019)

First thoughts - I may return to tweak this ...




Don't Stop Me Now - Queen
If you Could Read my Mind - Gordon Lightfoot
I got you, Babe - Sonny and Cher
We've Only Just Begun - The Carpenters
Here Comes the Sun - George Harrison
Secret Garden - Bruce Springsteen
Memory - Andrew Lloyd Weber
La Marseillaise - Claude de Lisle
Mamma Mia - ABBA
The Fairytale of New York - The Pogues + Kirsty MacColl


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 3, 2019)

Don't worry. You have plenty of time. 

You do need to change either Here Comes the Sun or Across the Universe since we have a one artist per member's top ten rule. I know; I like the Beatles too


----------



## Trollheart (Nov 5, 2019)

Okay, let's do this. This has not been easy but...

1. Summertime (don't care by who, just love the song)
2. Gethsemane (I Only Want to Say) - Ted Neeley (from Jesus Christ Superstar)
3. Kentucky Avenue - Tom Waits
4. Goodbye to Love - Carpenters
5. Memory - Elaine Paige
6. More Than a Feeling - Boston
7. Sketches - Dan Fogelberg
8. . Don't Stop Believin' - Journey
9. Who Wants to Live Forever - Queen
10. Amazing Grace (by anyone)

So many more I had to leave out. Damn you Musty!!! (shakes fist impotently)


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 6, 2019)

Trollheart said:


> Okay, let's do this. This has not been easy but...
> 
> 1. Summertime (don't care by who, just love the song)
> 2. Gethsemane (I Only Want to Say) - Ted Neeley (from Jesus Christ Superstar)
> ...




Hey, where's the metal and prog? :lol:

There are several versions of Summertime that I like including Billie Holiday and Big Brother and the Holding Company (Janis Joplin). My favorite version has to be from the Zombies though. 

I'm still working on my top ten (I do have a top five that's etched in stone) but I won't unveil mine until next month, so you'll all just have to wait. :smiley_simmons:


----------



## Trollheart (Nov 6, 2019)

Sustrai said:


> George Gershwin, 1934 composed for Porgy and Bess


Oh I know that. It's just that it's been covered so many times, I really don't care who's singing it. I love this song.


mrmustard615 said:


> Hey, where's the metal and prog? :lol:
> 
> There are several versions of Summertime that I like including Billie Holiday and Big Brother and the Holding Company (Janis Joplin). My favorite version has to be from the Zombies though.
> 
> I'm still working on my top ten (I do have a top five that's etched in stone) but I won't unveil mine until next month, so you'll all just have to wait. :smiley_simmons:


I know: you would have thought it'd be crammed with Maiden, Genesis and Marillion, wouldn't you? But while I love all those bands, I can't honestly say any of their songs (no, not even "Hallowed Be Thy Name"!) would get into my top ten. And they didn't. I'm a little eclectic in my music tastes as you can see, and cutting it down to ten favourites: well, as Professor Frink once said, it's hard...


----------



## BornForBurning (Nov 7, 2019)

It was hard, haha. Had to cut Spawn of Possession and Twisted Sister so no tech death or hair metal I'm afraid. 

1. Judas Priest - Painkiller
_"Faster than a laser bullet, louder than an atom bomb!" 
_
2. Entombed - Left Hand Path
 _"May evil drown in its source..." 
_
3. Bathory - A Fine Day to Die 
_"The elder among the men looked deep into the fire and spoke loud with pride. Tomorrow is a fine day to die!" 
_
4. Deicide - Dead by Dawn
_"Dead by dawn!" 

_ _"__Dead by dawn!" 

_ _"Dead by dawn!" 
_
5. Rainbow - Stargazer
_"See how he glides, why he's lighter than air..." 
_
6. Dissection - Where Dead Angels Lie
_"The dress is white with crystals of ice, and frozen roses so red. Roses of blood from an innocent soul, on the plain lies an angel dead." 
_
7. Gorgoroth - Bergtrollets hevn 
    *incoherent Norwegian screaming* 

8. King Diamond - The Invisible Guests 
_"__Cups were rising, oh in thin air! And then emptied on the floor..." 
_
9. Motorhead - Bad Woman 
_"Shoot me down baby, look at you move! I know you ain't gotta thing to lose..." 
_
And finally: 
10. Zyklon B - Warfare 
_"Show no mercy!
     SHOW
     NO
     MERCY!" _


----------



## BadHouses (Nov 8, 2019)

1. Mr. Bad Example ~ Warren Zevon
The grand story of an incorrigible ne'er-do-well.

2. Trouser Minnow ~ Rapeman
Dick painting and pizza.

3. Jacques Brel ~ Amsterdam
A maritime epic.

4. Whateryadoin? ~ Qui
???

5. Rake's Song ~ The Decemberists
A hateful tale told merrily.

6. Search & Destroy ~ Iggy Pop
Raw power indeed.

7. Red House ~ Jimi Hendrix
This song's so smooth it'll take your girlfriend home.

8. My Girl ~ The Temptations
The only love song that ever needed to be made.

9. Go With the Flow ~ Queens of the Stone Age
Instant lead foot.

10. (Antichrist Television Blues) ~ Arcade Fire
"Any idea where I was at your age? I was workin' downtown for the minimum wage."

--

I have to abandon this list.  It's occupying too much of my time!


----------



## Ma'am (Nov 9, 2019)

I am not sure what my favorite song or even top ten favorite songs really are but here are some of my current favorites.

1) America the Beautiful

2) Blue Ain't Your Color - Keith Urban

3) Tennessee Whiskey- Chris Stapleton

4) Bobby McGee- Janis Joplin

5) Kandi- One Eskimo

6) You Really Got a Hold on Me- Smokey Robinson and the Miracles

7) Lady Marmalade - Patti LaBelle

8 ) Total Eclipse of the Heart - Bonnie Tyler

9) Rolling in the Deep- Adele

10) Blue- by Patsy Cline


----------



## BornForBurning (Nov 9, 2019)

> 7. Red House ~ Jimi Hendrix


Glad somebody posted Hendrix, wasn't gonna be me because he isn't quite my thing but still real excellent.


----------



## Pelwrath (Nov 9, 2019)

*Top ten songs


*
1. American Pie-Don Mclean
2. Long Cool Woman-The Hollies
3. Roundabout-Yes
4. Hair of the Dog-Nazareth
5. Beth-Kiss
6. You're my Best Friend-Queen
7. Color my World-Chicago
8. Carry on my Wayward Son- Kansas
9. Cracklin Rose-Neil Diamond
10. Don't Fear the Reaper-Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Nov 18, 2019)

*1. **Hæðen - A Hill to Die Upon*
The power of this song is indescribable ... like being haunted, but with holy things.
_~
O sinners, let us go down, 
come down, down in the river to pray
O sinners, let us drown, 
let us drown, come down, 
where in the river we'll stay._


*2. Star Pilot - Saint*
Fun, campy sci-fi + JESUS!
_~
Don't you stop fighting
__Armor up, star pilot_


*3. **Where Roses Grow - Rez Band
*Moves me to tears every time. Also, the bluesy solooo ...
_~
Stand with me at the mercy seat
__With mounds, mounds of ashes spread about my feet
_

*4. Nightcrawler - Judas Priest*
The quintessential monster song (gotta have at least one Priest song on here, right?).
_~
Fingernails start scratching_
_On the outside wall
__Clawing at the window
__"Co__me to me," it calls ...
_

*5. **Let all Mortal Flesh Keep Silence - Tim Bushong*
Tim Bushong's beautiful adaption of this hymn is the only worship music I'll ever need tbh.
~
_At his feet the six-winged seraph
__Cherubim with sleepless eye_
_Turn their faces to the Presence
__As with ceaseless voice they cry ...
_

*6. The Singing Ringing Tree/The Parable of the Singing Ringing Tree (either version) - The Revolutionary Army of the Infant Jesus*
This is another one that's tough to describe. You just kinda have to listen to it, and if you get it, you get it._~
When thy burning heart they see
__Beneath the singing ringing tree._


*7. Divine Darkness - Crimson Moonlight
*Black metal spirituality/liturgy... the sublime, the unknowable, the terrible but beautiful, the intersection of horror and wonder.
~
_O, Transcendente! Surrounded by a haze of blackness,
In the dark I found Thy dwelling,
To perceive the Name brings delirium to the soul._


*8. Where Dead Angels Lie - Dissection*
Technically awe-inspiring, brutal, lovely.
_~
Frost is spreading across the plain
__To welcome the eternal night_


*9. Shores in Flames - Bathory*
Close to my heart because it reminds me of Lake Superior, it's the North epitomized. 
~
_When the wind cries out my name 
And time has come for me to die, 
Then wrap me in my cape 
And lay my sword down at my side._


*10. Time (unreleased version on the Time 1 **compilation**, NOT the album version. this is the closest in style I could find on YouTube, but it's not the same one) - Phil Keaggy*
The first song I ever fell in love with, and the moment I realized how much I love guitars. The improvised solo is a masterpiece in and of itself.
~
_But Old Man Time is running out_
_And will cease eventually_



(I had to cut Larry Norman, Drottnar, and Mayhem, all of which feel like a crime...)


----------



## BornForBurning (Nov 18, 2019)

> *9. Shores in Flames - Bathory*


"_Cry not my love, I'll return 
Only death can keep us apart"
_
Tears when you realize he's not talking about a girl, he's talking about Sweden.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 22, 2019)

Okay, kids, I know you're been waiting... or not  :icon_cheesygrin:



Here's my top ten. Read em and weep. 


1. Strawberry Fields Forever- Beatles
2. Sunshine Superman- Donovan
3. Imagine- John Lennon (remember not the same band but a band and a solo artist is okay)
4, So Central Rain- REM
5. All the Young Dudes- Mott the Hoople
6. Money- Barrett Strong
7. Do You Realize- Flaming Lips
8. Karma Police- Radiohead
9. She's Not There- Zombies
10. Life On Mars- David Bowie


* You still have a few weeks to get your top tens in so get to it 


(And get well soon, Trollheart   )


----------



## BadHouses (Nov 23, 2019)

ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> *10. Time (unreleased version on the Time 1 **compilation**, NOT the album version. this is the closest in style I could find on YouTube, but it's not the same one) - Phil Keaggy*
> The first song I ever fell in love with, and the moment I realized how much I love guitars. The improvised solo is a masterpiece in and of itself.
> ~
> _But Old Man Time is running out_
> _And will cease eventually_



Holy crap. I like Christian rock now.  Thank you!


----------



## Irwin (Dec 1, 2019)

It would be easier to pick 10 from each genre, but here are mine. I excluded instrumentals.

1. Get Back - The Beatles
2. The Weight - The Band
3. All Along the Watchtower - Jimi Hendrix
4. American Pie - Don McLean
5. Green River - CCR
6. Tangled Up In Blue - Bob Dylan
7. Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd
8. The Boxer - Simon and Garfunkel
9. Tumblin’ Dice - Rolling Stones
10. Ripple - The Grateful Dead


----------



## Ditchweed242 (Dec 1, 2019)

Not an easy thing to do. 

1. Tower of Strength - The Mission UK
2. Worlock - Skinny Puppy
3. Lullaby - The Cure
4. Caroline - Concrete Blonde
5. Fade to Black - Metallica
6. Schism - Tool
7. Stories I Tell - Toad The Wet Sprocket
8. That Joke Isn't Funny Anymore - The Smiths
9. Witch Hunt - Rush
10. Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 7, 2019)

Hey, just eight more days to get your top tens in. After December 15th, I'll calculate the top tens and figure out all the tie-breakers (few of us seem to like the same exact songs :lol: ) and on December 31st, I'll post the greatest songs in WF land. So let us know your favorite songs while you still can . 


And, Pips, don't forget to send me your official top ten.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 9, 2019)

*Just six more days*

Just six more days to get your top tens in. 


While we're on the subject. Be forewarned there are going to be a lot of ties.


So I'll be using RateYourMusic as the official arbiter of tiebreakers. Singles will get priority by highest ranking for any given year, followed by rym rating if they didn't rank. I'll use albums as the next arbiter, thus a single will have priority over a cut that was only an album track, again by ranking then rym rating,  then finally, the few that aren't mentioned on rym at all. 


So that's how we'll do it. Hopefully that will keep personal preferences out of it and we'll have a fair top 100 on December 31.


So get those top tens in whoever hasn't done so yet.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 12, 2019)

*THREE MORE DAYS!*









To get your top tens in so we can do our WF all time top 100 on New Years Eve. So get those personal top tens in if you want to be counted.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 13, 2019)

Hurry up and get your top tens in before Sunday if you haven't already. Otherwise, it isn't my fault if Stairway To Heaven or Afternoon Delight didn't make the WF 100.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 14, 2019)

*JUST ONE MORE DAY!*







Otis says you have one more day to get your top tens in, even if he isn't on anyone's so far. Nor is Aretha Franklin, Michael Jackson, Led Zeppelin, The Who, etc. Come on, where are the fans out there? 


Anyway, we'll be closing the thread Monday Morning, and after that I can't take any more entries as I'll be working on the top 100 survey. So get your top tens in or forever hold your piece.


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 14, 2019)

Here's my list from about a million!



 The Sound of Silence – Disturbed

 Spider’s Web  -  Katie Melua   

 So Beautiful  -  Simply Red

 Someone saved my life tonight – Elton John

 The air that I breathe – The Hollies

 Fake Plastic Trees - Radiohead

 Baker Street – Gerry Rafferty

 Castles in the Air – Don Mclean

 Who wants to live forever – Queen

 Iron Sky – Paolo Nutini


----------



## Biro (Dec 14, 2019)

One xmas my other half bought me an album by Radiohead because I had heard Paranoid Android.  I listened to it and took it back and bought an album because of its hit single 'Firestarter'.

That album I think is one of the best albums I have ever heard and it is not my kind of music.  But to describe it I would say its definitely 'alive!'  Not many people except their fans mention them but what a breath of fresh air and music to listen to at any time....driving or etc etc.

[video=youtube;iIMVbL1rq5c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIMVbL1rq5c&amp;list=PLjIuADMrDKIY5yTkJkK3mi_d  qZjzTMfcA&amp;index=2[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 14, 2019)

You have a top ten, Biro? There's only 26 hours left. 



Not bad version of Sounds of Silence, Jen.


----------



## Biro (Dec 14, 2019)

Ok I will give you a top ten of not so popular/forgotten songs.


Girl...............Beatles

Eloise...........Barry Ryan

Green Tamborine...............Lemon Pipers

Jesamine............The Casuals

My Life.................Beatles

My Love......Paul McCartney/Wings

Love Hurts......Nazereth

Pandoras Box......Procul Harum

Hold On.......Peter Skellern

Wonderful Life..........Black


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 15, 2019)

mrmustard615 said:


> Not bad version of Sounds of Silence, Jen.



It's great isn't it. I''ve always loved the song but this version blew me away.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 15, 2019)

Boy those pesky Beatles. You need to change one of the Beatles songs per the one song per artist rule, Biro. The Paul McCartney and Wings one is fine since I consider his solo career separate from the Beatles (I did the same thing with Lennon).


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 15, 2019)

*Just Twelve More Hours*







To get your top tens in. This week, I'll be calculating all the tiebreakers, etc, using rym as the arbiter for the most part.

And, on December 31, come back to see what the 100 most popular songs are in WF land.


----------



## Biro (Dec 15, 2019)

mrmustard615 said:


> Boy those pesky Beatles. You need to change one of the Beatles songs per the one song per artist rule, Biro. The Paul McCartney and Wings one is fine since I consider his solo career separate from the Beatles (I did the same thing with Lennon).



Ok not exactly a fan but nobody on the planet can disagree that some of there songs were great listening material.  

So I suppose take away 'My Life' and replace it with this to get you up and bopping.
[video=youtube;tZaIFvcUoSY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZaIFvcUoSY[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 15, 2019)

Glad you kept Girl. That's my third favorite Beatles song behind Strawberry Fields Forever and A Day in the Life.


----------



## Biro (Dec 15, 2019)

mrmustard615 said:


> Glad you kept Girl. That's my third favorite Beatles song behind Strawberry Fields Forever and A Day in the Life.



Not my favourites but mostly forgotten and mean something...........so different.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 16, 2019)

Okay, the tallies are in. I'm going to get PiP to close the thread. Now it's time for tabulate the results. And the final WF All Time Top 100 will be posted on December 31. Stay tuned until then.


----------

